# HD3850 Drivers for Linux?



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone know if there's any out yet? I've looked on the ATI site, they only have up to HD2900... 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Frick (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know, but ATi-drivers for Linux has a history of nonexistance, sadly.. It's only the recent year or so they've picked it up for real, but afaik there's still plenty of things to improve.


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 24, 2008)

ati's linux drivers hav improved leaps and bounds in the last year, and hav surpassed the nvidia stuff in some areas. phoronix has tests of the hd3850 and hd 3870 in linux and shows ati driver support since 7.11, which was a few months ago.  i would guess that support for the 38xx series is built into the 2900 series linux driver.  i dont have anything to test for sure with though.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 24, 2008)

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html

Drivers for the 3850 aren't technically in the list, but might work none the less. In 3 weeks when Ubuntu 8.10 is out i'll give it a go with my 3870XT, if you can wait till then i'll report back.


----------



## Frick (Mar 24, 2008)

Zedicus said:


> ati's linux drivers hav improved leaps and bounds in the last year, and hav surpassed the nvidia stuff in some areas. phoronix has tests of the hd3850 and hd 3870 in linux and shows ati driver support since 7.11, which was a few months ago.  i would guess that support for the 38xx series is built into the 2900 series linux driver.  i dont have anything to test for sure with though.



Hmm.. Is that so? Good to hear. I knew Phoronix was keeping track on the drivers for a year or so, but I didn't knew ATi improved that much. When I tested Ubuntu 6.06 with my x1950pro it was a nightmare..


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 27, 2008)

if you havent seen the ati driver in linux in more then a year you are missing out, EVERYTHING from the control panal to cards supported all the way up to performance has improved 10 fold.   down right amazing stuff.


----------

